# Luftwaffe Cockpit Photos



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2006)

Here is a site that has quite a few pictures of Luftwaffe Cockpits - bombers, fighters, transports and a few trainers. It can be found here: http://www.cockpitinstrumente.de/index.htm


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2006)

An interesting site.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wish i could speak german...


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 4, 2006)

I thought everyone in Texas was hispanic


----------

